# Steht Kim Kardashian etwa auf Lukas Podolski?



## Mandalorianer (26 Sep. 2010)

*Steht Kim Kardashian etwa auf Lukas Podolski?​*

Kim Kardashian (29) steht auf die Wiesn, Dirndl und Lederhosen - und auf solide Männer, die eine „Familie ernähren“ können.

Bei ihrem Besuch in München mit Mama Kris Jenner (54) legte sich die amerikanische TV-Ikone auch direkt so ein fesches Kleidchen zu, bevor es dann zur Stippvisite aufs Oktoberfest ging. Nur etwas zu lang war die Tracht für ihren Geschmack: „Ich liebe die tiefen Ausschnitte und die Spitzenblusen. Aber mein Dirndl könnte noch kürzer sein“, verriet sie der tz.

Damit würde sie zumindest bei den Männern für Begeisterung sorgen. Doch das Flirten stand bei ihrem Wiesn-Besuch nicht im Vordergrund. „Im Moment bin ich nicht verliebt“, sagt sie. „Mein Traummann muss mich zum Lachen bringen. Er darf nicht verklemmt sein.“

Und wer wäre dann ihr Typ? Ganz klar: Lukas Podolski (25), der sieht „nett“ aus. Natürlich müsste sie ihn erst noch richtig kennenlernen, um zu wissen, ob er „etwas taugt“.

Schade nur, dass der Poldi schon in festen Händen ist und es somit leider zu keinem Date kommen wird. Aber vielleicht findet sie ja ihr Glück in einem der anderen deutschen Kicker.​

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2010)

ts ts ts


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Sep. 2010)

Tja sie kennt wohl den Spruch "Dumm fickt gut".


----------



## krawutz (27 Sep. 2010)

Die Antwort ist eindeutig "Ja" ! Deswegen bewegt er sich in letzter Zeit auch so schwerfällig.


----------



## ehcsilb (11 März 2015)

nice couple


----------

